# Shipping from Canada with Etihad



## Kiruha (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi guys, will be moving to AD closer to the New Year and will be working at Etihad. Has anyone tried their cargo service? How does it work? Website is no help. Will ship some stuff from Canada. Thank you.


----------

